# Signs of betta addiction- You know you're addicted to bettas when.....



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You go to the store for "supplies" and you just look.............at the bettas....and you have to rescue one! (I am very, very guilty of this) more pics to come...

I now have some fish with "character" but they are in better conditions now. In fact I am probably going to stick to buying my supplies online for awhile.

What else can you think of?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

When you have 12 and buy three more while on vacation.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh I have another..... You're still up at 2:30 am reading and posting on the bettafish forum.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

When you buy one on impulse and you have to rearrange who will go in which tank. xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Only 11:30 here XD! What else... Um, when you consider heating your room to 78 degrees.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> When you have 12 and buy three more while on vacation.



I just busted out laughing!:welldone: My husband so puzzled but my sudden interest in bettas. I just came home one day with 2 and uh yeahhh....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well we don't have petcos in Alberta, so I bought things I can't buy up there- two hmpk and a dt. Lol.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> Oh I have another..... You're still up at 2:30 am reading and posting on the bettafish forum.



Bingo!


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

when you're checking these forums every 5 minutes for a new post xD


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

When you almost jump for joy to see a good deal on a potential tank... One of the Petco's near me had 1.5ish gallon Kritter Keepers on clearance for $5 :-D

When you mentally try to calculate the volume of a container to see if it could be used as a tank and start planning on how you would aquascape it -.-'


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

When your husband has to remind you that you can't rescue anymore because you don't have enough room for anymore. This happened yesterday. I tried to tell him that I have an empty 3 gallon just sitting there, and he said "No, we promised we were only going to use 5 gallon tanks from now on and we don't have the money or space to put a 5 gallon tank up right now." Grrr.....


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Um....lol, just YES to everything! I haven't been to a pet store in a week, and I kinda dread it knowing that I'll HAVE to pass by the bettas...and once I see those pleading eyes I just know someone will come home with me. And for sure yes to posting and reading on this forum well into the night! Oh, and constantly searching for new or better decor/food/tanks/equipment. Also when I start talking to my fish (I also talk to my cat and dog) i.e greet them, ect. But for sure, the only way to know is.......when other people start to notice :grin: I'm the crazy fish lady in my family!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm guilty of most of these things. I've gotten to where I send my fiance into the pet store, because I will always find at least one that I've just got to have. I already have three 10g tanks and a 5g. I don't have room for more, but they're so darn cute!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

When there are dried bloodworms and brine shrimp stuck to the sides of several of your drinking glasses, because that is what you use to thaw them out in.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

When you have to close and lock your door so that you can call Global Pet Foods in secret to ask about when they're getting in their next shipment so your mum doesn't hear you...


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

When you spend your Christmas and Birthday money solely on new betta tanks, and your parents give you this weird look.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

When you are a poor college kid and spend about 75 dollars on a single betta fish...


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

when you are on first name basis with the LFS or LPS or PetSmart or Petco....and of course responding to posts at 1:33AM....


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

SunshineSulie said:


> When you are a poor college kid and spend about 75 dollars on a single betta fish...


Amen to that!

When you convince your little sister to get a betta, but threaten to take him back if she doesn't take proper care of him.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

When your family comes over for holidays and nobody is really excited to see your betta... even though you just put all sorts of cool stuff in her tank and she is really cute... lol ol


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm having my family over for dinner next week. I can imagine there will be some comments about my 11 aquariums in the living room, bedroom, and kitchen. Wait til they see Nimbus eat out of my hand! lol


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

farmgirl598 said:


> I'm having my family over for dinner next week. I can imagine there will be some comments about my 11 aquariums in the living room, bedroom, and kitchen. Wait til they see Nimbus eat out of my hand! lol


That sounds so cool! I wish I could see it :-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, today I had to open my bedroom window to get rid of the petstore smell lol.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

> That sounds so cool! I wish I could see it :grin:


 Nimbus is a VERY friendly, trusting fish. However, he is also a very EAGER fish when it comes to meal times. Last Friday, as I was feeding him, I noticed he jumped just enough to grab at the food I was about to drop into his tank. So tonight, I just held a pellet under the water with two fingers. He snatched the food, then started nibbling at my finger too! I thought it was pretty neat, too. Nimbus was an all beige veiltail WalMart rescue who turned to a chocolate with royal blue highlights when I got him home! LOL....


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, you know you are addicted to betta fish when you talk to your friends about them and they look at you like you are insane. 

Or you talk to your prof at college and try to convince him that they have personalities and WIN.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

When you use your own blanket to keep your betta warm for the night while your heater breaks


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

xShainax said:


> When you buy one on impulse and you have to rearrange who will go in which tank. xD


LOL I've done this...so..many...times...even with online ones!!!

When you see a betta and you have to buy an entire tank for it, just because you want THAT ONE.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

bettafishgirl said:


> When you use your own blanket to keep your betta warm for the night while your heater breaks


I've done this as well!!!

When you catch people in the fish isle and end up exchanging numbers with them (after a 20 min convo), because you know way more about bettas than the people who work at the store.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I've done this as well!!!
> 
> When you catch people in the fish isle and end up exchanging numbers with them (after a 20 min convo), because you know way more about bettas than the people who work at the store.



Lol xD I've never met any "new friends" in the per store before. All of my friends think fish are boring.


When you notice a poor betta living in the bottom of your cousin s lily vase and secretly steal it. (Actually It was my brother who did this lol)


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> LOL I've done this...so..many...times...even with online ones!!!
> 
> When you see a betta and you have to buy an entire tank for it, just because you want THAT ONE.


OMG me tooooo. I just did that a month ago lol


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

When your family members complain of your room smelling like fish


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

But the smell has died down a bit.thank goodness for that!!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Btw hadoken kitty, that's interesting  never had that happen to me before.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ha ha I guess 3years isn't quite enough experience!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha it was awesome! Totally unexpected, too!! My transfer cups smell way fishier than any of my tanks. It's so weird. I sniffed one and the first thing that came to my mind was a hot summer day on the family fishing boat on the lake, lol.

I'm about to make a new one soon: When you see a betta at your doctor's office in a tiny vase and hand them a page on betta basics.

I asked how long they'd had it. Their answer made me want to scream. If I didn't rely on them for my everyday health, I swear...."Only a month. We usually have to get a new one about every month and a half."


----------



## papercranes (Mar 29, 2013)

I got a few... lol

When your phone has more pictures of your betta than yourself.

When your betta shows the tiniest sign of unusual behavior and you google symptoms right away.

When you rearrange the betta cups you see at Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, ect. and make sure they are all in a safe, visible spot.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

When you go to Petsmart and talk a couple into buying a female betta, a new tank, a heater, some food, a filter, excreta. 

And you don't work at Petsmart... and you have never met the people before in your life. Lol ol


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Or when you're new to owning bettas and to the forum and despite having a political science exam tomorrow, you spend your time looking at all of the gorgeous photos and reading up on care.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

ashleylyn said:


> Or when you're new to owning bettas and to the forum and despite having a political science exam tomorrow, you spend your time looking at all of the gorgeous photos and reading up on care.


run away now. run FAR away. This site will ruin your gap if you let it. Take my grade in anatomy for example. T.T


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> run away now. run FAR away. This site will ruin your gap if you let it. Take my grade in anatomy for example. T.T


But the betta addiction has already begun, hahaha. Ugh can I just drop out of school and save bettas and horses?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

For the record, I wrote gpa, but my Mac fixed it. Curse it.

Omg, I wish. I just want to care for animals for the rest of my life. That's all. Haha.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

When you hiss at your cat when they get a bit too close to the tank


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

When you visit this page more often that Facebook...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

When you have to have this site open in tabs at all times, because Facebook is so much more boring. Then when you get bored on Facebook, you type the name of this site into the url even though it's already open in another tab. DAILY. /facepalm


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

jadablu said:


> you go to the store for "supplies" and you just look.............at the bettas....and you have to rescue one! (i am very, very guilty of this) more pics to come...
> 
> I now have some fish with "character" but they are in better conditions now. In fact i am probably going to stick to buying my supplies online for awhile.
> 
> What else can you think of?


story of my life.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> Oh I have another..... You're still up at 2:30 am reading and posting on the bettafish forum.


so, so guilty...


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I've done this as well!!!
> 
> When you catch people in the fish isle and end up exchanging numbers with them (after a 20 min convo), because you know way more about bettas than the people who work at the store.


So done this. once I actually made a sale at a LFS while the manager just stood there watching, dropjawed.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

bniebetta said:


> So done this. once I actually made a sale at a LFS while the manager just stood there watching, dropjawed.


Oh I got them hooked up with awesome stuff.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

When you shout "Hey, he needs a heater and cant live in a bowl" at irrisponsible looking people from three isles away in wal mart.

When you change the water in the cups when no one is looking.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

When you tell anyone who will listen all about betta fish and insist on showing all your bettas to whoever enters your house. OR show everyone the latest picture of your fish.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

bniebetta said:


> When you tell anyone who will listen all about betta fish and insist on showing all your bettas to whoever enters your house. OR show everyone the latest picture of your fish.


I made six large adults squeeze into my room to see my sorority. Haha.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

When you go into a store all you can think about is how great that big rubber bin would be as a grow out 
And when you dream about an aquatic money tree for in your not that you could pick $100 bills off of every day, you also wonder how it would look in your tank XD
When you are not afraid to get down on one nee and beg your parents for another betta because you know all the lfs employees have seen you do it multiple times before.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> When you go into a store all you can think about is how great that big rubber bin would be as a grow out
> And when you dream about an aquatic money tree for in your not that you could pick $100 bills off of every day, you also wonder how it would look in your tank XD
> When you are not afraid to get down on one nee and beg your parents for another betta because you know all the lfs employees have seen you do it multiple times before.


LOL I would applaud anyone's kid who did that in front of me. I might join them. xD


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Because of the hours I've spent researching proper care, my boyfriend and family see me as the "crazy fish lady" hahaha. Oh well, they're so adorable!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> LOL I would applaud anyone's kid who did that in front of me. I might join them. xD


But it doesn't always work because my PetSmart on,y ever has pk females so when I saw the gorgeous red and blue hm that gave me he eye I had to get her but my mom firmly said no! I was kind of mad but hey a girl needs her fish XD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> but hey a girl needs her fish XD


I live by this. Just saying. Hahaha.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

pittipuppylove said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> When you convince your little sister to get a betta, but threaten to take him back if she doesn't take proper care of him.


DONE THIS. AM DOING THIS.
His name's Jonnie. They guy in the front in my Avy. Lol.



SunshineSulie said:


> Or you talk to your prof at college and try to convince him that they have personalities and WIN.


I do that with EVERYONE



Hadoken Kitty said:


> When you see a betta and you have to buy an entire tank for it, just because you want THAT ONE.


THIS



papercranes said:


> I got a few... lol
> 
> When your phone has more pictures of your betta than yourself.
> 
> ...


So many times.



ashleylyn said:


> Or when you're new to owning bettas and to the forum and despite having a political science exam tomorrow, you spend your time looking at all of the gorgeous photos and reading up on care.


Yep. Definitely.



bettafishgirl said:


> When you hiss at your cat when they get a bit too close to the tank


Or when they even look at it.



bniebetta said:


> So done this. once I actually made a sale at a LFS while the manager just stood there watching, dropjawed.


I have too. Talk a family into a 6 gallon tank, a top of the line heater, plants, substrate, decor... Pretty much their entire tank. Even pointed out how to treat the finrot the boy they wanted had. xD



bniebetta said:


> When you tell anyone who will listen all about betta fish and insist on showing all your bettas to whoever enters your house. OR show everyone the latest picture of your fish.


Yep. And then you cant stop rambling on and on about them.



bniebetta said:


> When you shout "Hey, he needs a heater and cant live in a bowl" at irrisponsible looking people from three isles away in wal mart.


Or get into a huge verbal fight with the fishboy and get banned from all walmarts for 3 years.



Hadoken Kitty said:


> LOL I would applaud anyone's kid who did that in front of me. I might join them. xD


I would too



ashleylyn said:


> Because of the hours I've spent researching proper care, my boyfriend and family see me as the "crazy fish lady" hahaha. Oh well, they're so adorable!


Same here.



When you rearrange ALL the furniture in the ENTIRE house for one more tank.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

SamJustice said:


> When you rearrange ALL the furniture in the ENTIRE house for one more tank.


I did this in my room. So I could fit two more boys. xD I also took over a corner of our basement for breeding...hehe


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Lol.
I rearranged everything a few times. My rooms gets rearranged almost daily. xD Just need the space for ONE MORE TANK


----------



## PlutoPrincess22 (Apr 2, 2013)

When you're so excited about getting your first betta that you stay up all night for 2 nights researching almost everything there is to know about bettas so that you can keep yours happy.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

When you are so concerned about your aquabid fish that you pester the seller for info pretty much constantly


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

When you have to pick tiny bits of gravel out your garbage disposal so it will run that slipped through the sink strainer. (From rinsing new gravel)

When you will only get water from the kitchen faucet to fill your tanks even though there's other water closer and you won't have haul because one faucet has a metallic taste and the other seems to get mineral build up.


----------



## Jorjor2 (Aug 1, 2011)

when you run to petco for a bag of dog food and leave with 5 bettas and no dog food.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

When you see one purple and red alleged (at this point) female (purple is like my favorite color) and you think about her for days and you buy her, see all her colorful female relatives and end up deciding to start a sororrity. All of that for a fish that is probably going to end up being a boy. Oh well at least I get to go get a female to replace heshe. Heshe is all stressy and even if she is girl I don't think she will like sorrority life.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> When you see one purple and red alleged (at this point) female (purple is like my favorite color) and you think about her for days and you buy her, see all her colorful female relatives and end up deciding to start a sororrity. All of that for a fish that is probably going to end up being a boy. Oh well at least I get to go get a female to replace heshe. Heshe is all stressy and even if she is girl I don't think she will like sorrority life.


LOL, I'm sorry but the wording of this is just hilarious...though I totally understand!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That's ok it's meant to be funny. I am laughing at me for this because it was my purple love that overtook my sense of reason. Take a look at my original thread about this fish especially my last post I have it probably will make you smile:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=196081

I am sitting next Heshe now who was stripey and brown when I sat down and is now turning purple in my presence. Heshe will become brown and stripey as soon as I walk away.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

When you have a constipated fish and you praise him for pooping.... (Pshhh I might do that....)
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

I did that.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> That's ok it's meant to be funny. I am laughing at me for this because it was my purple love that overtook my sense of reason. Take a look at my original thread about this fish especially my last post I have it probably will make you smile:
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=196081
> 
> I am sitting next Heshe now who was stripey and brown when I sat down and is now turning purple in my presence. Heshe will become brown and stripey as soon as I walk away.


I think I've settled on name for the fish. One of my favorite movies is "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil. I wish I could them a tank that way but that would be hard. Anyway if you are familiar with the movie there is character by the name of Lady Chablis Deveau who isn't what she seems to be. So I think it be Chablis if it's a girl and Deveau if it's boy.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

When you have to argue with yourself about not getting extra fish on Aquabid because the shipping is the same price if you just get one or four. It's still $15(USA breeder) and they discount the fish if you buy more.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

When you go through every single page of the Betta photo thread and the tank photo thread...and enjoy every second of it!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

So how many bettas do the folks in this thread have now? I have 17 males. 20 (or so) females most are in a sorority. I have 6 females I am not counting as I expect and hope to adopt them out (see classifieds). I working on fixing up my studio now. I could make it a fish room. My aim is to go all Natural Planted tanks so I can do less water changes. Go thing $$ won't let me collect extra special plants.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been cutting back on adults (breeding stock only, when pets die they won't be replaced) because I have two spawns growing out, so I have 11 adults but in total around 70 lol.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

When you go to Petsmart and have to be literally pried away from the bettas because you don't have enough money to rescue one.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Your babies are gorgeous Matt! I've not done any imports (which many addicts have) I can't justify it so far. I still want a giant/King. I am content to observe and occasionally comment breeders logs and posts. It's big time committment.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I just turned a small assignment that was supposed to be about how I'm preparing for a future career into a mini essay about proper betta care... I have no regrets.

I also realized that betta care is something I could totally write an essay about. Looking through the course book, is that a persuasive essay I see? Yes it is!


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am forbidden from going to petco, petsmart or the independent fish stores by myself.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

peachii and I have decided, to cut back on bettas, we have 9 of them in 7 tanks so really just one divided tank, we will not replace any when they die, which hopefully is a long time from now and when we get down below 7 we will replace with giants only, we have grown to love the giants they are just so cool, elvis is just an awesome fish, he doesn't mess with the shrimp in his tank, we have put molly and cory fry in with him and he just ignores them, doesn't chase them or eat them or anything. I am a big promoter of giants but some people call me a giant I am 6'6" so I need bigger betta


----------



## Alyssabubbles (Jul 17, 2013)

When you should have a social life with humans but instead have one with bettas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

When you actually believe your having a conversation with your Betta while changing his water. lol


----------

